# Casa a Celenza sul Trigno



## Laura&Pat (Jun 17, 2009)

My husband I have just bought ourselves a nice little house in Celenza sul Trigno (CH). <snip>
As for Celenza, we were surprised at how nice it was, spottlessly clean, lovely views and close to the coast. Can't wait to go back!


----------

